# Hilfe! Kopieren verschlüsselter Unterverzeichnisse?



## Quiddle (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne einen bestimmten Ordner mit Dateien und Unterordnern von einem verschlüsselten Laufwerk auf ein unverschlüsseltes Laufwerk kopieren.

Hierzu habe ich mir gestern eine kleine Batchdatei ausgedacht, die mit Ausnahme der entscheidenden Zeile, nämlich dem Kopierbefehl, auch richtig gut funktioniert.

Die folgende Zeile kopiert zwar sämtliche Dateien, jedoch nicht die Unterverzeichnisse:


```
if exist %Quelle% xcopy %Quelle% %Ziel% /I /G /S /E >nul
```

%Quelle% und %Ziel% habe ich mit "set" definiert; 
den Parameter /I habe ich gewählt, weil ich vorher im Skript das Ziellaufwerk lösche
und /G sollte eigentlich die Verschlüsselungsproblematik lösen
 ->die Skriptverarbeitung verläuft mit oder ohne diese Parameter erfolglos.  Die Fehlermeldungen sagen aus, dass die "Datei"  (wahrscheinlich der Unterordner) nicht verschlüsselt und die Unterverzeichnisse nicht angelegt werden kann.

Was läuft da schief? 

*Am liebsten würde ich ja den Zielordner bestehen lassen und nur die Dateien von der Quelle kopieren, die aktueller bzw. auf dem Ziellaufwerk nicht vorhanden sind.* Geht sowas mit einer einfachen batch-Datei?


----------

